# Princess RIP



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Iconic Star Wars Actress Carrie Fisher Dies at 60: 'She Was Loved by the World and She Will Be Missed Profoundly'


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The script to the year 2016 was brought to you by George R.R. Martin.

RIP Leia.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Debbie Reynolds in hospital, possible stroke.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/28/debbie-reynolds-hospitalized-stroke/


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So sad. Debbie Reynolds just died, one day after her daughter, Carrie.

Her last words...."I want to be with Carrie."


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

hpowders said:


> So sad. Debbie Reynolds just died, one day after her daughter, Carrie.
> 
> Her last words...."I want to be with Carrie."


I just heard tonight. Such a tragedy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Carrie Fischer. You had such a sparkling infectious wit and intelligence. 

Debbie Reynolds, you will forever be singing "Tammy" for me from back in the wonderful day.

RIP you two beautiful people, Debbie Reynolds and Carrie Fisher.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> I just heard tonight. Such a tragedy.


It's part of life Sarah, however sad it is.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

This saddens me greatly.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Condolences to Todd Fisher and Billie Lourd.

:angel::angel:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

She had the voice of Peter Griffin´s boss Angela on Family Guy:


----------

